# Only 1 company makes this type of gas fireplace?



## cyber (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello.

I've scoured the manufacturer's web sites and the net in general. I'm looking for a 3 sided fireplace in which the length is against the wall. This one from Montigo is the only one I can find:

http://www.montigo.com/index.php?page=show-product&c=residential_panorama_traditionallass stones&series=HL Series

Any one else know of any others like that?

Also, the unit needs to heat an 800 Sq ft area. I'm in Southern Alberta, and the winters often reach -30 C / -22F.

I prefer the glass/beads look, but don't suspect I'll need a circulating fan, as I've got a ceiling fan above where the fireplace will sit. Is that correct?

The Montigo HL38DF-PRC to which I linked, costs $3200.00,and uses tempered glass. Why would they use tempered glass instead of ceramic on such an expensive fireplace?

One last question. If heat output is my main concern, then is the output BTU the only number that's important? Or will ceramic vs tempered make a difference as well?

Thanks.


----------



## webbie (Oct 10, 2013)

Tempered glass is fine - it's more clear, easier to replace and well within it's temperature range.

Heat and Glo makes a pier fireplace
http://www.heatnglo.com/en/Products/Pier-36TR-See-Through-Gas-Fireplace.aspx

But, all in all, there is not a lot of these out there. 

Yes, you have to ask or look closely at an output BTU. Some fireplaces have the Canadian (accurate) rating on them...
http://oee.nrcan.gc.ca/pml-lmp/index.cfm?action=app.search-recherche&appliance=FIREPLACE_G


----------



## cyber (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for the reply Webbie.

The Heat and Glo unit won't work, as the wall where the fireplace has to go, directly faces my entry way which is only 6 ft away. That's why I need a 3 sided fireplace in which the back "long side" is against the wall.

I'm confused as to your opinion on tempered glass, as everything I researched on the topic claimed this:

1) Tempered glass inhibits heat throughput, whereas ceramic radiates it.

2) Tempered glass is typically found on low cost units and/or decorative units that aren't optimized for heat output.

I would greatly appreciate if you can elaborate on your points in regards to tempered vs ceramic.

Thanks again!


----------



## webbie (Oct 10, 2013)

In a multi-sided and other similar fireplaces the glass is usually much further away from the fire bed and there is much more air circ around it - thus the lower temps....

One problem you are facing, though, is that the entire design of most multi-sided gas fireplaces is NOT for peak efficiency, so discussing the relative merits is much tougher. They are designed for style and looks and will heat a little too.

I have a Lennox double sided unit - tempered glass....looks nice, heats OK. But you are not going to get stove or furnace type efficiency out of these - unless you or someone finds a newer unit we don't know about.

If you are really looking to crank out the heat, maybe a stove with bay or other such windows could be considered.


----------



## cyber (Oct 10, 2013)

That point about flame to glass distance makes a lot of sense.

I'd rather not have a stove, as I prefer the look of the contemporary "modern"? designs.

When using a 1500 watt electric heater (approx 5000 BTU), I'm only able to heat about 400 sq ft closest to heater. The link I posted for the Montigo unit claims a Max BTU of 34,000. Two questions about that:

1) Given my electric heater comment, shouldn't that Montigo provide more than enough heat for the 800 sq ft?

2) All other documentation I can find for other manufactures, show specs for both input and output btu, but the Montigo literature only states "max BTU". Should I be concerned about that?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 11, 2013)

cyber said:


> That point about flame to glass distance makes a lot of sense.
> 
> I'd rather not have a stove, as I prefer the look of the contemporary "modern"? designs.
> 
> ...



If the Montigo gives you an efficiency rating, multiply that by the 34K BTU INPUT. That will give you the BTU OUTPUT. It's probably near 75%, so .75 x 34K = 25.5K BTU OUTPUT. Whether or not that figure will heat 800 sf, depends on how much insulation you have in the walls, where in the country you live & the outside temperature.


----------



## cyber (Oct 11, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> If the Montigo gives you an efficiency rating, multiply that by the 34K BTU INPUT. That will give you the BTU OUTPUT. It's probably near 75%, so .75 x 34K = 25.5K BTU OUTPUT. Whether or not that figure will heat 800 sf, depends on how much insulation you have in the walls, where in the country you live & the outside temperature.



Thanks for that DAKSY.

The Montigo's documentation only shows the Maximum BTU (34,000). I believe I'm correct in assuming that is the Max output.

When using a 1500 watt electric heater (approx 5000 BTU) in the midst of winter, I'm only able to sufficiently heat about 400 sq ft (of the total 800) closest to heater. So unless I'm missing something, that Montigo should be able to heat the whole area.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 11, 2013)

cyber said:


> Thanks for that DAKSY.
> 
> The Montigo's documentation only shows the Maximum BTU (34,000). I believe I'm correct in assuming that is the Max output.
> 
> When using a 1500 watt electric heater (approx 5000 BTU) in the midst of winter, I'm only able to sufficiently heat about 400 sq ft (of the total 800) closest to heater. So unless I'm missing something, that Montigo should be able to heat the whole area.



With adequate insulation, 25.5K should heat that area nicely...


----------



## cyber (Oct 11, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking, but that Montigo sure is pricy at $3000.00.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 11, 2013)

As an additional bit of info, The 34K IS the INPUT BTU. I checked the documentation on the website you posted. I found no mention of the efficiency rating for that unit...


----------



## cyber (Oct 11, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> As an additional bit of info, The 34K IS the INPUT BTU. I checked the documentation on the website you posted. I found no mention of the efficiency rating for that unit...



Right.

The link shows max BTU, but the sub link shows exactly what you said.

Thanks!


----------

